# mac "TEAL" e/s look!!!!



## makeupmakeup (Oct 2, 2009)

Things u will need:​

Painterly Paint Pot​ 
Delft Paint Pot​ 
Mutiny Pigment​ 
Strike A Pose e/s​ 
Plumage e/s​ 
Phloof! or vanilla e/s​ 
*Step 1*: apply Painterly on lid from crease to brow

*Step 2*: apply Delft on lid up to above crease(under Painterly)

*Step 3*: w/ 239 pat Mutiny on lid ,bring up to just above crease(over Delft)

*Step 4*: w/ 217 apply Strike A Pose on outer 1/3 of lid, lightly!

*Step 5*: w/ 217 apply Strike A Pose in outer v & up into crease (keep it dark)

*Step 6*: w/ 217 apply Plumage in outer v to darken

*Step 7*: w/ 224 apply Phloof! or Vanilla under brow(highlight)

*Step 8*: w/219 apply Phloof! to tearduct area

*Step 9*: w/219 apply plumage to bottom lash line

*Step 10*: liner & mascara and your done Beautiful!!!​


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 2, 2009)

Ummmm, is this to answer someone's thread? If not then you are in the wrong forum; try the tutorial forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Could you include pictures too?


----------

